# What the heck is this?



## Westmedic98 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ok. Still pretty new, so forgive me if this is an easy answer. While leak checking a 31 year old Carrier heat pump I found a leak on the inside of the condenser unit. This patch was covering a pinhole. Any ideas? Is it ok to braze the hole?


----------



## aheaterman (Sep 15, 2016)

*that is a temperature relief*

These would melt at the temperature stamped on the part venting the charge! Neet ideal huh.


----------



## aheaterman (Sep 15, 2016)

*that is a temperature relief*

Note the temperature on the part. Yep it would vent the charge!


----------



## Westmedic98 (Sep 11, 2016)

That's kinda what I figured. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## jedy22k (Dec 19, 2016)

Ohhh. So that's a temperature relief?? Learn something again. Haha


----------

